
People learn better when they are allowed to fail – coding experiment - krsmith35
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GyXDoSvR4Y&t=1s
======
andrei_says_
We've known that multiple unsuccessful attempts precede success in practically
all learning. Yet, we have built whole learning institutions rewarding only
"correctness", possibly because it's the easy thing to measure.

~~~
krsmith35
Ease of measurement is the best explanation, some people like John Gatto
suggest a deliberate attempt to prevent mastery
([https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017ODVVGM](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017ODVVGM)).
Either way, it's time for a change.

